# Does anyone else fall in love with random parts?



## lgrinnings (Jun 27, 2021)

Okay, it can’t be just me… does anyone else develop irrationally strong feelings for random bicycle parts? The current object of my affection… a nice, early, inch-pitch Duckworth roller chain that came off a teens/20s Westfield. I just love this chain.

If you too are in love with some seemingly random part, here’s your chance to shout about it and post it up.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2021)

yes .... guilty
too many to post, sorry, but also addicted


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sii


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes, I have a couple drawers but nothing like Ed.  He's out of control!


----------



## oskisan (Jun 27, 2021)

Really nice parts, but also some super nice stacking book cases Ed !!


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)

That's just one wall.....


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)

And all of these are full too...


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Barto (Jun 27, 2021)

Something about this light!!  Love it!  Has a Generator and Tail light as well.   I put it on my Daughters middleweight AMF Roadmaster - perfect fit!  I love it so much I made a copy!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Barto (Jun 27, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1437505



Dag Catfish, I had trouble just finding a shell!  This is what Dashboard heaven looks like!!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 27, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Okay, it can’t be just me… does anyone else develop irrationally strong feelings for random bicycle parts? The current object of my affection… a nice, early, inch-pitch Duckworth roller chain that came off a teens/20s Westfield. I just love this chain.
> 
> If you too are in love with some seemingly random part, here’s your chance to shout about it and post it up.
> 
> View attachment 1437441



This is mine, I personally haven't seen a block chain like this. It came on my 1900 G&J Rambler.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2021)

So obviously there are some parts and pieces in this hobby that are veritable works of art (@catfish clearly being the owner and director of the Louvre in this regard) and warrant the love and admiration that they receive, but it's the random everyday mundane objects that surprise the hell out of me when they tug at my heartstrings. Many parts and accessories were designed to stand out with a focus on form, but others were simply meant to serve a function, and somehow end up sexy anyway. An oddball TOC seat clamp, or an incredibly cool tire (pictured below), or the time I bought a whole POS bike for more than I should have paid just to get a ladies saddle (pictured below) for which I have no ladies bike upon which to mount it... love makes you do foolish things.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 28, 2021)

Catfish, WOW!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2021)

Yep!


For me, it’s the fluted type glass lenses in the Seiss lights.
They absolutely transform the look of the deluxe equipped bike, to the point, that I have no interest in the stock, smooth clear glass lenses that they normally come equipped with.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 28, 2021)

I love headlights especially Delta's.  Can't compete w/ Ed's though, those are GREAT display cases full of assorted smalls.

-mike


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a small problem with wrenches😬  .  30 is what I originally stopped at and made a display. Then a piece of wood with 98 more appeared in my basement. 3 lay in wait. More on the way ohhh my.  Gotta round up to 140, then I'm done.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ape hangers and banana seats are my obsession.


----------



## biker (Jun 28, 2021)

catfish said:


> And all of these are full too...
> 
> View attachment 1437496
> 
> ...



What's gonna happen to your collection when you meet your maker?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2021)

biker said:


> What's gonna happen to your collection when you meet your maker?



This post seems to have taken a dark turn...


----------



## Hukah (Jun 28, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> So obviously there are some parts and pieces in this hobby that are veritable works of art (@catfish clearly being the owner and director of the Louvre in this regard) and warrant the love and admiration that they receive, but it's the random everyday mundane objects that surprise the hell out of me when they tug at my heartstrings. Many parts and accessories were designed to stand out with a focus on form, but others were simply meant to serve a function, and somehow end up sexy anyway. An oddball TOC seat clamp, or an incredibly cool tire (pictured below), or the time I bought a whole POS bike for more than I should have paid just to get a ladies saddle (pictured below) for which I have no ladies bike upon which to mount it... love makes you do foolish things.
> 
> View attachment 1437629
> 
> View attachment 1437630



Well on the bright side the saddle is in excellent OP condition lol.
I just bought this one last Saturday and can't believe how nice it is.


----------



## biker (Jun 28, 2021)

catfish said:


> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 1437461



Imagine all the money spent on this was instead put in QQQ index fund years ago. You wouldn't be working anymore.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 28, 2021)

biker said:


> Imagine all the money spent on this was instead put in QQQ index fund years ago. You wouldn't be working anymore.




That is his QQQQ index fund !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2021)

biker said:


> What's gonna happen to your collection when you meet your maker?



Are you threatening me?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2021)

biker said:


> What's gonna happen to your collection when you meet your maker?



That’s what all the extra drawer space in the Mausoleum is for.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2021)

catfish said:


> Are you threatening me?


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 28, 2021)

I tell people that my wife is gona have one hell of a great auction


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> I tell people that my wife is gona have one hell of a great auction



I'll be there.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 28, 2021)

LOVE this hornlight 😍😍


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 28, 2021)

I really like some parts I bought online from France:


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> I really like some parts I bought online from France:
> View attachment 1437951
> 
> View attachment 1437952



I love those French bicycle shop bells, I have one or two myself, seeing yours is making me want more!


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 29, 2021)

I have cool part acquisition syndrome. Clinically addressed as CPAS.
I scrimp and bargain and sometimes beg, then I buy a part and keep it till its worth at least half of what I paid for it, then many times I will end up giving it away, disgusted with myself...

But sometimes I'll need a part that other people covet. No one will give it up because its holding a shelf down or being used as a seat for some extra heavy dust. Then I'll become obsessed and think about it constantly. Many times I'll go to the bike salvage yard here in town and that part will be sitting on top of a pile of crap marked for $3. I'll buy it and then get a good meal on the way home, like a pig in poop. When I get home it will hold down a shelf or become a seat for some extra heavy dust because somewhere along the way I changed my mind about that... whatever it was and then I'l eventually sell it or give it away.
For years I had CAS, GAS, AAS..... you name, it I've obsessed over it. At least bikes are cheap...ish

We all need help.... I just need little more than others.  🥸


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 29, 2021)

Grail parts are the bones 🦴 for dreams.

Dream projects, people with lots of parts are dreamers,
unless you’re hoarding for the Apocalypse. 

Which one are you, The Dreamer or The Hoarder ?

Yep, grail parts are essential in the Land of 1000 Projects


----------



## Barto (Jun 29, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> I really like some parts I bought online from France:
> View attachment 1437951
> 
> View attachment 1437952



Is that a Chainguard??


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes, a chainguard. I think it would be considered an Art Nouveau style design but I'm not sure; @Kstone would know I'm sure. I just know it's very cool. My wife's an artist and wanted it for one of her bikes. She's a "bike-chick" (SHE says)


----------



## manuel rivera (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a lot of hubs but this one is one of my favorites. Nos corbin model 8.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 29, 2021)

I HAVE AN ORIGINAL SET OF PAPER BOY HOOKS FOR THE HANDLE BARS FROM A DECEASED FRIEND.
THEY HAVE THE REFLECTOR JEWELS IN PLACE.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2021)

Too many to mention, but Delta lights are among them, EA's too. I dig the boxed JC Higgins set too. Deco goosenecks too. NOS Elgin X-pert is sweet too! Tool box saddles.......ok , I mentioned too many.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 3, 2021)

I guess the bike part I most liked and would get again was a McCauly feather chainguard. Art Deco, all Chrome, the one w/o the reflector. I found it for $15 which was part of the attraction. It was in perfect condition but had no attachment brackets. I had that guard for at least 5 years and mocked it up on a couple dozen bikes thinking about using it.
For some reason it never struck me on a bike. It was way cooler on the wall. Parts like that I dont show around because someone else will start obsessing over them and bug me about selling. Well a guy came over one day to look at a bike I had for sale. The bike was priced at $300 and that guard was on the wall above the bike when we went over to look at the bike. He looked at the bike up and down, all the time with his eye on that guard.
Long story short... I got offered the $300 for that guard and the bike remained for sale.
I'd get another if one ever showed up in great condition.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 9, 2022)

I think she gets it


----------



## tacochris (Nov 9, 2022)

I dont know what it is about the tank on this bike but some days I will just sit and stare at it.  Its just so beautiful in design and even the current patina it has.


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2022)

I have a soft spot for Sturmey hub gears and shifters, as well as some of the nicer front hubs from Schwinn and the various British makers. But there's nothing quite like a well-tuned, ticking Sturmey hub gear.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 9, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1728814




I was talking about falling in love with a chain... aren't you just a highfalutin floozy


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2022)

………


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 9, 2022)

Some of that which has been pictured seems to be too organized (like in drawers or groups) to fit the definition of _*random*_?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 9, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I think she gets it
> 
> View attachment 1728798



That is @tripple3 's dream girl!  Now I understand why he is pedaling hundreds of miles per week, the hopes of crossing her path.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 9, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I think she gets it
> 
> View attachment 1728798



She’s even got those beautiful Pennsylvania Silent Tires!!


----------



## Sparkplug (Nov 9, 2022)

Yes. Bike and car parts. Does that mean we need therapy? Nah.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 10, 2022)

Sparkplug said:


> Yes. Bike and car parts. Does that mean we need therapy? Nah.



The bikes and cars are the therapy.


----------



## Sparkplug (Nov 10, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> The bikes and cars are the therapy.



Right you are. Been telling my wife that for years.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 14, 2022)

Just this old saddle for some reason


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2022)

Yep!
Sometimes, the rider is the nicest part of all.



I’m definitely in love with this,


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> Sometimes, the rider is the nicest part of all.
> View attachment 1732839
> I’m definitely in love with this,
> View attachment 1732836



Yowza!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 17, 2022)

When you have this chain ring in your hands you just want to find the right bike to put it on!


----------

